
How many Y Combinator startups have stayed in Cambridge or Bay Area? - inklesspen

======
inklesspen
I'm interested in how many Y Combinator startups have stayed in the area where
they were formed, or if they've moved "Back Home" or to other cities.

~~~
pg
Overall the more successful startups are less likely to move "home." And among
successful ones that did, in all but one case, home happened to be a startup
hub. E.g. Iminlikewithyou went to NYC, TextPayMe to Seattle. The one exception
so far is Wufoo, who moved back to Florida.

~~~
SwellJoe
I have it on pretty good authority that at least two of the three Wufoos would
prefer to move back to the valley.

Our company is also staying in the valley for a while...though we'll
eventually need a presence back in Austin (where I moved from for WFP07),
because about half of the largest companies we want to sell to are in Texas.

------
mattculbreth
All I know is that the day after Startup School my cofounders and I starting
scoping out places online to help with the move. :)

------
Harj
auctomatic "moved" back to London in the sense that we're filing visa
applications to get back out there asap. what's more interesting is the number
of Cambridge startups that end up in SV (usually in the Crystal Towers
building)

~~~
Mistone
where is the crystal towers building?

~~~
RyanGWU82
It's just an apartment building in San Francisco, but a freakish number of
their units are rented by YC founders at this point. It feels more like a
dormitory than an apartment building.

~~~
Mistone
sounds like a fun environment, rent is a little high even by SF standards, and
especially for a pre-funding startup, but i guess if/after the angel and vc
rounds come, it is not such a concern.

~~~
brezina
Month to month rent, furnished apts, utilities included, friends and help
close by - founders have enough things to think about when running a company
that they are willing to pay a premium for convenience. I am.

~~~
juwo
how much is the rent? will probably make my hair stand on end comparing it to
Kansas rents. (just asking so I can get my kicks for the day and skip drinking
coffee this morning)

~~~
brezina
about $2600 for a 2 bedroom.

~~~
BitGeek
I'm sure SF is a great social scene... but this seems cash inefficient.

For $2600 you could rent 2.6 houses in the Seattle area... and seattle ain't
exactly cheap. Or put another way, you get a nice 2BR house to live in with a
yard, _and_ you get a 3BR house to use as the office.... all for the rent of
an _apartment_ in SF?

------
lurker
what about Inkling? they're in chicago, which is a decidedly lesser startup
hub.

~~~
pg
Yeah, true; ok, Wufoo and Inkling.

